# B58 Hustler



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, I have an unbuilt 1/48 scale B58. I wanted to do it as just prior to takeoff, riding on just the main gear, with the nose gear already off the tarmac. has anybody else tried this? it that gear too spindly? Kinda looks that way to me. Should I rebuild the main parts in brass rod and tubing?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, that be some tall, skinny plastic to put that kind of strain on.

How about rebuilding the main gear with brass rod that then continues down beyond the wheels and into a base for support?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Good Idea! I had been thinking also of LANDING but still on mains so I could hide some of the rod with smoke(cotton or something). The gear would be a little compressed. Cool Plane. Nobody has made one for the X-Plane flight simulator either....pupe!


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

I like John's idea. Sounds like it would look better than my version, where the front end is held up with a toothpick! I love that plane. Hmm... maybe if I painted the toothpick black...


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

(Shaking off the Willies) Too many training films of blown tires, busted rims and crumpled bogies.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Mostly crew photos but some where in this gaggle of pics is a shot of "Greased Lightning" with smoke trailing off the tires-

http://home.centurytel.net/Hustler1/b58people02.htm The 02 page links to pages 3-7.

I worked with Col. Obenauf in the '90s. He always had a twinkle in his eye when you mentioned the 58.:thumbsup:


----------

